# Y voir clair dans l'offre de jeu



## mercutio (7 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Pourriez vous me communiquer un plusieurs liens de sites avec un inventaire et des tests sympa. Avec l'apple store, je ne m'y retrouve pas.


J'ai encore bien aimé infinity blade 2 et Dungeon hunter 3 mais suis ouvert à tout jeux de rôles/aventures/action


Merci


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Mai 2012)

Salut !

Tape dans google : "Meilleurs jeu XXXX sur iPhone", en remplaçant XXX par le type de jeu que tu veux bien évidemment ("de foot", "d'action", "MMORPG", "RPG"...).

Tu verras pleeeeein d'articles du style "Top 10 des jeux XXX sur iPhone".

Bonne recherche !


----------



## Jull1 (7 Mai 2012)

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/listes/tests-iphone-type-0-note-4-tri-4-0.htm

Voilà, sinon moi j'ai aimé Galaxy on Fire 2, et PapaSangre (expérience vraiment spéciale).


----------



## lineakd (7 Mai 2012)

@mercutio, en vidéo -->> Hebdo Digital.
Ils en sont au 7ème épisode.


----------



## mercutio (8 Mai 2012)

Merci les gens.

J avais déjà repéré galaxy mais l avais perdu de vue !


----------



## mercutio (9 Mai 2012)

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai pris 1112 et  galaxy.

Mais 1112 plante grave et est inutilisable. Je vais vérifier les mises à jour !!


----------

